
Ask HN: Best Rental House Aggregator (NYC Area)? - thebiglebrewski
Hey HN, does anyone know the best online tool to find a rental house near NYC with these kinds of parameters?<p>I&#x27;m trying to use Trulia and similar tools but I can&#x27;t find a way to narrow it down to my criteria:
- House (not apartment or condo) on 2+ acres of land
- 1.5 hours or less from NYC commute wise
- Preferably not in NJ or Long Island
- Not in a cookie cutter neighborhood where you can see your neighbors everywhere
- For rent, but possibly open to purchase later on down the line<p>I also would be into a tool that helps me aggregate listings from lots of these places since it&#x27;s hard to keep track of it all.<p>I know have kind of strange criteria (?), but yeah that&#x27;s what I&#x27;m looking for. I&#x27;ve yet to find a search tool that does well in getting me what I need so I just spend hours trawling listings. I suppose I could use a Real Estate agent but how do I even know where to find one that I can trust, if that&#x27;s the best way? Am I just a stupid millennial that doesn&#x27;t know how to find a house?<p>More background if you&#x27;re curious: my girlfriend and I are pretty sick of NYC and ready to move somewhere with cleaner air and more room for activities. We wanted to try renting before looking into buying later on down the line.<p>Thanks for any ideas or suggestions.
======
RNeff
Try Zillow.com It has search options for rent, lot size, bedrooms, etc. The
results show on a map, so you can filter by area. Commute time is not
something that can be computed. I hypothesize that properties with two acres
would mostly be for sale, not for rent.

Looking in my sparsely populated Northern California county, I only see eight
for rent. Some would be about an hour and a half from San Francisco.

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Thanks!

